# Siemens vs. VIPA



## Werner v. Siemens (19 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
mich interessiert folgendes:
Was haltet Ihr von Geräten der Firma VIPA im Vergleich zu Siemens?
Wie ist das Preisverhältnis Siemens / VIPA?
Wie ist das mit Service / Hotline etc. bei VIPA?
Wieso können die bei VIPA eigentlich Sachen anbieten, die wie Original-Siemens aussehen? Verdient Siemens da auch etwas mit über Patente/Lizenzen?

Danke...


----------



## Longbow (20 Oktober 2006)

Werner v. Siemens schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mich interessiert folgendes:
> Wieso können die bei VIPA eigentlich Sachen anbieten, die wie Original-Siemens aussehen? Verdient Siemens da auch etwas mit über Patente/Lizenzen?
> 
> Danke...



Nur zum letzten Punkt: 
SIEMENS verdient NICHTS über Patente/Lizenzen bei VIPA Produkten!

SIEMENS hat schon sehr intensiv versucht, das gerichtlich mit Patent- und Gebrauchsmusterklagen zu verhindern, aber diese sind entweder sehr schnell lösbar gewesen (z.B. Slogan ändern) oder die SIEMENS Patente sind aufgrund nicht ausreichender Patentfähigkeit (mangelnde 'erfinderische Tätigkeit') gelöscht oder stark beschränkt worden. SIEMENS hat auch schon versucht gegen die Benchmarks vorzugehen (in Südafrika), ist aber auch damit gescheitert. Seit einiger Zeit ist es im juristischen Bereich sehr ruhig geworden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Oktober 2006)

Werner v. Siemens schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von Geräten der Firma VIPA im Vergleich zu Siemens?
> Wie ist das Preisverhältnis Siemens / VIPA?
> Danke...


habe vor einiger Zeit mich mal mit VIPA - Baugruppen rumgeärgert.
Ich halte die NICHT für empfehlenswert.
Sind zwar billiger als Siemens, aber mit allen möglichen Karten habe ich auf Baustellen viel Ärger gehabt.

Kein Wunder, das VIPA bereits einmal Pleite gewesen ist.


----------



## Longbow (20 Oktober 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> habe vor einiger Zeit mich mal mit VIPA -
> Kein Wunder, das VIPA bereits einmal Pleite gewesen ist.



Diese Aussage ist definitiv FALSCH!!!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Oktober 2006)

Longbow schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist definitiv FALSCH!!!


Nein !
Ist sie nicht.


----------



## HDD (20 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ist vipa wirklich so schlecht ich wollte demnächst mal die 200er Serie einsetzen?

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (20 Oktober 2006)

HDD schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist vipa wirklich so schlecht ich wollte demnächst mal die 200er Serie einsetzen?
> 
> HDD


Meine schlechten Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf die E/A Karten sowie (besonders) auf die Zählerkarten. CPUs habe ich noch nicht eingesetzt.

Mir ist es lieber, ich geb ein paar Euro mehr aus und habe dafür weniger Probleme beim Kunden.

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden...

Auch Siemens baut schon mal Mist, aber der Support ist IMHO sehr gut.


----------



## Maxl (20 Oktober 2006)

Bei uns wird zwar nicht viel mit VIPA gearbeitet, aber es gibt bei uns derzeit eine klare Richtlinie:
- Im seriennahen Maschinenbau kommen Digitale E/As von VIPA zum Einsatz
- Im Sondermaschinenbau kommen nur Siemens DI/DO zum Einsatz - meist aufgrund von Kundenvorschriften
- Analoge E/As ausschließlich von Siemens, da wir die Erfahrung gemacht haben, dass mit Analogverarbeitung alle Hersteller zu kämpfen haben, Siemens-Karten jedoch die wenigsten Probleme machen.

Es wurden schon einige Male Überlegungen angestellt, Mehr VIPA-Baugruppen (eventuell auch CPUs) einzusetzen. Grundsätzlich hat (außer Analogtechnik) nichts dagegen gesprochen - vor allem die 200V-Serie wäre für kleine Maschinen interessant. In der Regel scheitert es allerdings an Kundenvorschriften.

Abgesehen davon hat VIPA nach wie vor auch Nachteile (keine gravierenden, aber dennoch vorhanden). Und bei den Anlagen-Größenordnungen, die wir in der Regel bauen, ist der Preisunterschied VIPA-Siemens eher zu vernachlässigen. Hier werden die paar 100 EUR Mehrpreis eher in Kauf genommen, als dass plötzlich jemand nur deswegen anreisen muss, weil eine CPU nicht dem Pflichtenheft entspricht und wir deshalb die Abnahme nicht bekommen!


Diese Probleme haben wir allerdings nicht nur bei Steuerungen. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass uns ein Kunde die Abnahme verweigert hat, weil auf den Relais im ISO-Sockel nicht Siemens sondern Schrack draufstand, obwohl die vom Selben Fließband kommen. Erst als wir vorgezeigt haben, dass diese 1:1 gegen Siemens-Relais austauschbar sind, war alles ok. Bei solchen i-Tüpfelchenreitern will man sich die Steuerungsfrage erst gar nicht antun.



mfg
Maxl


PS: eigentlich bevorzuge ich ja B&R, aber............


----------



## Immergewinner (20 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

Für zeitkritische Prozesse ziehe ich für meine Anlagen auf jeden Fall die Vipa 300S CPU´s mit "Speed7" jeder Siemens S7-300 vor.
Auch für kleinere Anlagen habe ich schon mehrfach die 200V und 300V eingesetzt bisher ohne größere Probleme. 
Es gab mal Probleme mit 2-3 Analog- und Digitalkarten die wurden von Vipa aber ohne langes hin und her umgetauscht. Mit den CPUs hingegen hatte ich nie Probleme selbst bei wiedrigen Betriebsbedingungen z.B. Ausfall der Schaltschrankklimatisierung infolge tropische Temperaturen bis an die 50°C (wurde erst nach einer 1 Woche bemerkt).

Vorteil ist das man Siemens-Software nutzen und Siemens-Bauteile verwenden kann eigentlich eine gute Kombination
Alles in allem kann ich die Produkte schon empfehlen.

Gruss


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2006)

Wir setzen VIPA ebenfalls in zeitkritischen Bereichen (Speed7) ein. Hatten
bis jetzt eigentlich nur positiver Erfahrungen mit den CPU (Baugruppen sind
meißt Profibusbaugruppen anderer Hersteller). Bei Problemen ist die Hotline
sehr hilfsbereit, VIPA versucht schnell zu reagieren. Siemens hat mit der
319 gezeigt, daß man auch noch an Geschwindigkeit zulegen kann,
aber mit dem Preis ist man leider noch nicht in wirklich akzeptablen
Regionen. Kleiner Wermutstropfen, bei der Speed7 funktionierte bis zu meiner
letzten Anlage der FB125 noch immer nicht, aber man arbeitet daran. Probleme
mit Baugruppen (CPU, E/A) die größer wäre, als normal und üblich, kann ich 
nicht bestätigen.

Nach unseren katastrophalen Versuchen und Ergebnissen mit WinCCFlex 
(vor allem die Performence der Entwicklungsumgebung etc.) wollen,
wir uns demnächst die VIPA-Panels mit der entsprechenden Software ansehen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (21 Oktober 2006)

*Hallo ralle*



Ralle schrieb:


> Probleme
> mit Baugruppen (CPU, E/A) die größer wäre, als normal und üblich, kann ich
> nicht bestätigen.


Für mich sollten keinerlei Probleme mit Baugruppen auftreten, was ist "normal üblich" ?



Ralle schrieb:


> Nach unseren katastrophalen Versuchen und Ergebnissen mit WinCCFlex
> (vor allem die Performence der Entwicklungsumgebung etc.) wollen,
> wir uns demnächst die VIPA-Panels mit der entsprechenden Software ansehen.


Leider muss ich dir hier voll und ganz zustimmen, das WccF ist ein Haufen Mist. Da lohnt es sich wirklich, mal nach was anderem ausschau zu halten.
Spätestens wenn es für ProTool keine Panels mehr gibt, wird es eng!

Du kannst ja mal von deinen Erfahrungen berichten ?!


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2006)

@uGast

Normal und üblich ist, daß einem schon mal nach 2 Wochen eine E/A-Baugruppe als defekt aussteigt. Das ist sehr selten, kann aber passieren (Siehe "Badewannenkurve")

Damit du nicht solange suchst :  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badewannenkurve

Zur VISU werde ich nach dem Test mal berichten.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (21 Oktober 2006)

Yap, entweder wenn's ganz preiswert, klein und S7 kompatibel sein soll die 100V oder eben Speed7. Besonders interessant wird jetzt die 314SC: Profibus, erweiterbarer Speicher, Einfach-Ethernet, 2048 Byte Prozessabbild und sehr schnell. Das alles zum Preis unter der 314C von Siemens. Was nützt mir die 319 für 3900,- Liste wenn ich den riesigen Speicher nicht brauche, aber z.B. die Geschwindigkeit oder das Prozessabbild. Gerade ein erweiterbarer Speicher ist bei Siemens schon lange überfällig, aber da wechselt man dann halt mal die komplette CPU aus. 
Die Vipa-Panels sind für den Preis ein Knaller. Super-Auflösung, extrem scharf und sehr robust (Alu-Druckguss). Wäre allerdings schön, wenn man sie mit WinCCFlex programmieren könnte, da man leider an den kleine Displays wie TP177A/B nicht vorbeikommt. Und das MoviconX kostet halt auch wieder 1500€ plus Einarbeitungsaufwand.


----------



## Longbow (21 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

@Unregistrierter gast

Dann lass mal hören wann dass gewesen sein soll und woher diese Information kommt, aber vielleicht weiß hier jemand einfach mehr als die Geschäftsleitung?

Freundliche Grüße

     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Unregistrierter gast* 

 
_Kein Wunder, das VIPA bereits einmal Pleite gewesen ist._

 Zitat LONGBOW
Diese Aussage ist definitiv FALSCH!!!




Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nein !
> Ist sie nicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 Oktober 2006)

Longbow schrieb:


> Dann lass mal hören wann dass gewesen sein soll und woher diese Information kommt, aber vielleicht weiß hier jemand einfach mehr als die Geschäftsleitung?


@Longbow:
Dürfen wir Sie dann auch als Wolfgang Seel ansprechen? :icon_question:


----------



## KartoffeL (21 Oktober 2006)

Immergewinner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Für zeitkritische Prozesse ziehe ich für meine Anlagen auf jeden Fall die Vipa 300S CPU´s mit "Speed7" jeder Siemens S7-300 vor.
> Gruss



Hast du schonmal was von der S7-319 gehört?! In Sachen Zykluszeit das beste!


----------



## Immergewinner (21 Oktober 2006)

KartoffeL schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von der S7-319 gehört?! In Sachen Zykluszeit das beste!


 
Hm schon aber der Preis ist Sch***. Sorry klingt hart aber bei den Stückzahlen die ich von Siemens abnehme und dem entsprechenden Einkaufspreis würde ich nach meiner Kalkulation keinen Auftrag mehr bekommen. Da kaufe ich doch lieber Vipa CPU's die meiner Meinung nach sowieso das bessere P/L Verhältnis haben. Und ich habe immer was zu tun.

Gruss


----------



## Longbow (22 Oktober 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> @Longbow:
> Dürfen wir Sie dann auch als Wolfgang Seel ansprechen? :icon_question:



Nein, aber örtlich gesehen sehr nah dran (aber trotzdem nicht VIPA!)


Gruß


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (22 Oktober 2006)

KartoffeL schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von der S7-319 gehört?! In Sachen Zykluszeit das beste!



Wie schon oben gesagt. Man kauft Speicher den man nicht braucht,:???: nur um die Geschwindigkeit zu haben. Kann's nicht sein. Wann kommen von Siemens endlich Speicher-erweiterbare CPU's?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (22 Oktober 2006)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wie schon oben gesagt. Man kauft Speicher den man nicht braucht,:???: nur um die Geschwindigkeit zu haben. Kann's nicht sein. Wann kommen von Siemens endlich Speicher-erweiterbare CPU's?


Da gab es früher mal eine. War dann natürlich die "kleinste", nämlich die 417er.  Ist aber jetzt auch nicht mehr so.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei unserer letzten anlage haben wir zum ersten mal das Vipa 200 V system als Profibus slaves eingesetzt. Ca. 160 DI, 160 DO, 24 AI.
Diese module haben uns am wenigsten probleme bereitet!
(Im gegensatz zu GIGANTISCHEN Problemen mit Siemens ET200S!)
Ich werde wohl an der nächsten anlage auch die CPU´s von VIPA einsetzen.
Die vorteile gegenüber Siemens:
32 Baugruppen an der CPU möglich ohne IM.
Kein MPI Adapter zum Programmieren notwendig.
"Normale" Speicherkarten in CPU.
Preis
Kundenbetreuung

Gruß
Timo


----------



## UniMog (22 Oktober 2006)

Naja da alle hier Senf schreiben möchte ich natürlich auch
meinen Senf hier schreiben.

Ich habe schon fast alles eingesetzt, eingebaut, verdrahtet und programmiert.

Eigentlich ist es egal was man nimmt weil die Probleme hat man mit allen
und was auf den ersten Blick günstig ist oder aussieht ist oft ein großer Schuss in den Ofen.

Wir müssen uns einfach wie bei Windows damit abfinden das wir die 
Beta-Tester der Firmen sind ob Siemens, Vipa, Helmholz, Deltalogic, IBH-Softec usw. mit allen habe ich schon positive und negative Erfahrungen gemacht.

Es ist doch immer das gleiche........ Problem??? wir schicken Ihnen ein Update oder neue Hardware zu.......aber die ganzen fahrten zum Kunden, Tage und Stunden die haben wir gehabt weil eine Firma etwas nicht 100% getestet hat......weil wir die letzten sind .......nähmlich die Fachleute oder Freaks die eure Maschinen zum laufen bringen.

Und Schadensersatz ??? keine Spur
Das sollte geändert werden warum müssen wir die Fehler der großen bezahlen ????

netten Gruß


----------



## Longbow (23 Oktober 2006)

KartoffeL schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal was von der S7-319 gehört?! In Sachen Zykluszeit das beste!



Hallo

Bezüglich der Zykluszeit zwischen SIEMENS S7-319 und den Speed7-CPUs
(Achtung: Versuch einer neutralen Betrachtung aber von einer nicht ganz unabhängigen Person!)

Einsatzgebiete:

Trigonometrische Funktionen (Sin, Cos, Tan, ArcTan...)
Integer und Floatingpoint Division (/I, /D, /R, MOD)
Einige SFCs (z.B. SFC 20)
Sehr kurze Progammschleifen (z.B. Loop über 2-3 Befehle)

Hier liegt die 319 eindeutig vorne!




Wort und Bitoperationen, vor allem bei komplexen Adressierungsarten 
(wie sie z.B. in SCL verwendet werden  z.B.:    U [AR1,P#12.2])

Hier liegen die Speed7-CPUs vorn.



Prozessalarmreaktionszeit bei Onboard Peripherie VIPA 314ST
(24V Eingang rein, OB40 Aufruf, OB40 steuert Ausgang, 24V wieder raus)

Die 319 verliert hier selbst mit schnellsten Modulen  sehr deutlich. 


Ethernet CP  Performance: Produktivverbindung mit größeren Datenmengen pro Frame (ca. 1kByte)  VIPA 317SN (oder 314ST mit SpeedBus Ethernet CP)

Auch hier sieht es für die 319 nicht sehr gut aus.




ERGEBNIS:
Wenn die Performance wichtig ist, sollte man es auf verschiedenen CPUs ausprobieren.

Und wenn es dann wirklich auf die letzten 100µs ankommt: 
Ich schaue mir die Sache gerne mal an (habe beide CPUs auf dem Schreibtisch stehen!).

Gruß


----------



## profichip (14 November 2006)

*VIPA vs. Siemens*



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> habe vor einiger Zeit mich mal mit VIPA - Baugruppen rumgeärgert.
> Ich halte die NICHT für empfehlenswert.
> Sind zwar billiger als Siemens, aber mit allen möglichen Karten habe ich auf Baustellen viel Ärger gehabt.
> 
> Kein Wunder, das VIPA bereits einmal Pleite gewesen ist.


___________________
Diese Aussage dient nur um Innovationen ins negative Licht zu setzen.
profichip entwickelt den speed7-Prozessor der in den VIPA-CPU´s zum Einsatz kommt und hat durch VIPA immer einen ROI (return-of-invest) erzielt.
Für diejenigen die etwas Ahnung von Halbleiterbauteilen haben, nur als
kleine Anmerkung - der speed7 ist in 180nm Technology gefertigt und
hat >2.5Mio Gates ! (Die entspr. NRE-Kosten kann jeder selbst schätzen)

Nur soviel zum Thema "Pleite" vs. Investitionen !!


----------



## Vbxler (14 November 2006)

Ich habe nur die besten Erfahrungen mit CPU's von VIPA gemacht.
Habe in den letzten 4 Monaten an sechs Anlagen die CPU's von
Siemens gegen CPU315SB von Vipa getauscht. Der Grund war
einfach der enorme Leistungsunterschied, was dem Kunden eine
Taktzeitverkürzung von 10-15% gebracht hat, ohne etwas an der 
Mechanik zu ändern. Bei einer Anlage wird über eine CP340 ein Barcode-
label gedruckt, das hat mit einer CPU315-2DP ca. 4 sekunden gebraucht
bis der Auftrag abgesetz war. Mit der CPU315SB ist da in weniger als eine
Sekund fertig. Ich werde auch weiterhin die CPU's einsetzen. 
Und das es auch mit Hardware von Siemens Probleme gibt, wird ja wohl jeder bestätigen können.


Vbxler


----------



## frankkr (19 April 2009)

Zitat:
Die Vipa-Panels sind für den Preis ein Knaller. Super-Auflösung, extrem scharf und sehr robust (Alu-Druckguss). Wäre allerdings schön, wenn man sie mit WinCCFlex programmieren könnte, da man leider an den kleine Displays wie TP177A/B nicht vorbeikommt. Und das MoviconX kostet halt auch wieder 1500€ plus Einarbeitungsaufwand.[/quote]

Hallo,
Vipa liefert eine voll funktionstüchtige Version von Movicon X2 auf CD mit.
Einziger Nachteil ,man muss ab und zu 5Sekunden Werbung über sich ergehen lassen(gewöhnt man sich daran).Zum Testen ist es aber eine gute Variante. Ich persöhnlich habe mich sehr schnell an Movicon gewöhnt und finde es nicht schlecht.


----------



## UniMog (19 April 2009)

frankkr schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Die Vipa-Panels sind für den Preis ein Knaller. Super-Auflösung, extrem scharf und sehr robust (Alu-Druckguss). Wäre allerdings schön, wenn man sie mit WinCCFlex programmieren könnte, da man leider an den kleine Displays wie TP177A/B nicht vorbeikommt. Und das MoviconX kostet halt auch wieder 1500€ plus Einarbeitungsaufwand.


 

Vipa Panel...... Nein Danke
Wie man sieht zählt nicht nur die Hardware sonder auch extrem viel die Software womit die Hardware programmiert wird.
Was wäre Vipa ohne Siemens Software............ nichts :-D


----------



## Proxy (19 April 2009)

Vipa kannst du vergessen, jeder schimpft über Siemens aber wenn du nach 20 jahren noch eine steuerung brauchst bekommst du sie bei Vipa kannst nach 20 Wochen froh sein wenn sie sie noch haben. Falls dann mal die Baugruppe von Vipa nicht geht sagen sie dir nehmen sie doch Siemens also billiganwendungen abgrasen und die Hightechlösungen meiden.

Siemens ist zwar teuer aber dafür stabil/lange Ersatzteilgarantie/guter Support

Da sagt jeder China kopiert, ne Herzogenaurach kopiert(ich mein nicht Adidas und Puma)


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Vipa kannst du vergessen, jeder schimpft über Siemens aber wenn du nach 20 jahren noch eine steuerung brauchst bekommst du sie bei Vipa kannst nach 20 Wochen froh sein wenn sie sie noch haben. Falls dann mal die Baugruppe von Vipa nicht geht sagen sie dir nehmen sie doch Siemens also billiganwendungen abgrasen und die Hightechlösungen meiden.
> 
> Siemens ist zwar teuer aber dafür stabil/lange Ersatzteilgarantie/guter Support
> 
> Da sagt jeder China kopiert, ne Herzogenaurach kopiert(ich mein nicht Adidas und Puma)



Na ja, vielleicht hast du ein klein wenig Recht in Bezug auf die lange Bezugsdauer aber den Rest kannst du doch vergessen. Siemens hat immer nur auf Druck reagiert, ich hab das nie anders erlebt. Und VIPA ist Druck für Siemens, sogar gewaltiger. Aber, viel mehr Druck wird von der IEC61131, Codesys und allen seinen Verfechtern aufgebaut. Ich komme aus der Step7-Ecke. Die S7 beherrsche ich so halbwegs, ich programmiere damit auch ganz gerne, aber wenn ich mir andere Systeme (Beckhoff, Wago, Bosch-Rexroth) ansehe, dann kommen mir doch starke Zweifel, ob wir noch lange Step7 und Siemens als Marktführer bezeichnen dürfen. Ich hätte mir etwas mehr Flexibilität und Innovationsgeist gewünscht. Das Ohr am Kunden zu haben, ist auch für Siemens Pficht, aber ob die Bosse das auch wirklich wissen? Es gab mal Gerüchte, daß die Automatisierungssparte "Outgesourced" werden soll. Wenn so etwas passieren sollte, sind die weg auf längere Sicht, dann hält auch die großen Kunden nichts mehr, denke ich mir so.


----------



## UniMog (20 April 2009)

Automatisierungssparte "Outgesourced" das war mal wirklich ein Gerücht.... und ein großes dazu.

Siemens ist zwar teuer.......... Gibt es Vipa umsonst ???? 
Wenn man hier die Beiträge liest hat man wirklich das Gefühl das Vipa seine Baugruppen verschenkt und alle anderen Hersteller auch.....Blödsinn. 

Und VIPA ist Druck für Siemens........ VIPA ist dafür zu klein. 
Ansonsten würde schon Siemens an der Tür stehen.
Außerdem kaufen die sogar selber Siemens CPUs für Ihre Kunden wo die eigenen nicht verkauft werden können.

IEC61131, Codesys .......... Ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht mein Favorit. 

Am besten deinstalliert Ihr Freunde der anderen Systeme mal alle
Step7, WinCC,Flex usw. von eurem Laptop und schaut einfach mal wie weit Ihr den dem anderen Scheiss kommt....*ROFL*


----------



## Longbow (20 April 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Und VIPA ist Druck für Siemens........ VIPA ist dafür zu klein.




   In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass SIEMENS die 319 gebracht hat und
der Rabatte von SIEMENS sehen die dort die Sache wohl etwas anders! ;-)


----------



## MSB (20 April 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Am besten deinstalliert Ihr Freunde der anderen Systeme mal alle
> Step7, WinCC,Flex usw. von eurem Laptop und schaut einfach mal wie weit Ihr den dem anderen Scheiss kommt....*ROFL*



Also ich kann jetzt nur rein egoistisch von mir sprechen:
Ich hätte damit kein Problem ... dummerweise zwingt mich der Markt (Kunden) aber relativ häufig Siemens einzusetzen,
was zugegebenermaßen im Regelfall aber nur Step7 betrifft (was im Siemens-Portfolio ja sicherlich die momentan ausgereifteste Software ist).
Bediengeräte habe ich < 5% von Siemens, zu WinCC gibts auch massig Alternativen ...


----------



## MSB (20 April 2009)

Longbow schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass SIEMENS die 319 gebracht hat und
> der Rabatte von SIEMENS sehen die dort die Sache wohl etwas anders! ;-)



Wobei ob es günstig war, die 319 zu ungunsten der 318 zu bringen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## UniMog (20 April 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich kann jetzt nur rein egoistisch von mir sprechen:
> Ich hätte damit kein Problem ... dummerweise zwingt mich der Markt (Kunden) aber relativ häufig Siemens einzusetzen,
> was zugegebenermaßen im Regelfall aber nur Step7 betrifft (was im Siemens-Portfolio ja sicherlich die momentan ausgereifteste Software ist).
> Bediengeräte habe ich < 5% von Siemens, zu WinCC gibts auch massig Alternativen ...


 
Das meine ich ja.......... Ich übernehme dann Deine Kunden weil Du Sie ohne Step7 nicht zufrieden stellen kannst..... wäre schön 

Du betreust dann weiter Deine exklusiv Kunden..... ohne Step7. 

Mal eine andere Frage was für Displays setzt Du denn ein ???
Und wo sind die Vorteile ??? Deiner Meinung nach


----------



## IBFS (20 April 2009)

Wir hatten doch hier schon genug Religionsthemen, wer ist der Beste Größe usw.

Na gut - meine Religion ist "Das Deltaladen MUSS IMMER funktionieren". (hatten wir zwar auch schon, das Thema)
aber das ist für mich das wichtigste überhaupt. 

Leider kann ich dadurch nicht so oft STEP7-CFC einsetzen,
weil hier auch ab und an ein CPU-STOP nötig ist.

Ansonsten programmiere ich mit den Systemen WOMIT ICH GELD VERDIENEN kann und schnell und sauber fertigwerde.

Ich programmiere doch nicht nur als Hobby.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## kolbendosierer (20 April 2009)

Hi,

da wir nur Endkunde sind, bekommen haben wir auch sämtliche Herrsteller bei uns in der Firma.

Klö Mö PS316 usw, Möller, Schleicher,Siemens S5+S7, Phönix ,Mitsubishi....

ZumThema Siemens vs. Vipa:

Wir haben einige Maschinen schon umgebaut,S5 raus und ne VIPA rein.
Ich selbst tendiere mehr zu Siemens, da die in meinen Augen zuverlässiger sind. 
Beispiel: 
Habe mit einer 315 NET CPU von VIPA nen PA Bus aufbauen müssen.
Chef sagt, die haben wir super günstig bekommen und die hat nen CP drauf.
Die Projektierung hatte 3 Tage gedauert,weil ich den PA Bus nicht zum laufen bekommen habe. VIPA Support war auch anfangs auch überfragt.
Gemeinsam haben wir die Geschichte dann hinbekommen.

Viel Geld haben wir unterm Strich nicht gespart. Die Konfiguration mit ner 315er von Siemens hätte nach einer halben Stunde funktioniert. Nur hatte ich da eben keinen CP rumliegen. Hätte ich diesen gehabt, wäre jetzt keine VIPA drin.
Genauso Störend finde ich, das man nach mehrmaligen übertragen von Bausteinen (offline bearbeiten und runterspielen) keine Verbindung zur CP mehr bekommt. Musste deshalb schon zweimal Urlöschen und alles komplett runterspielen (bei einer 313er VIPA).  
Bei der 317 (VIPA) kannst du irgendwann deine Verbindungstabelle nicht mehr anschauen.Verbindungen werden alle als abgebaut angezeigt, funktionieren aber.

Wir haben an unserem Leitsystem die CPU getauscht. 416er raus --> 417er rein funktioniert ohne Probleme.Die 416er ist im Dauerbetrieb fast 5 Jahre gelaufen ohne rumzuzicken.

Zu den Panels:

Ich habe mir die VIPA Panels auch schon angesehen. Aber wenn du Endkunde bist ist es nicht sinnvoll bei gekauften Maschinen (HMI von Siemens oder EXOR) , die VISU neu Aufzusetzten. Dazu kommt Lagerhaltung usw....

Fazit:

Ich bin froh das wir in der Mehrheit Siemens S7 einsetzten, bekomme aber auch immer mehr VIPA von meinen Chefs vorgesetzt.Habe damit aber auch kein Problem.

Das gute an dieser Sache ist hier auch, das beide Systeme mit dem Simatic Manager bearbeitet werden können. D.h. jeder von uns in der Instandhaltung kann Online gehen,wenn bedarf besteht.

Von der Möller (ELAU) bin ich persönlich nicht so begeistert, habe hier mindestens schon 5 Panels in 3 Jahren gewechselt. In meinen 10 Jahren in unseren Betrieb aber nur 1 OP17.

Siemens ist für mich aufjedenfall erste Wahl. was dann kommt kann ich eh nicht beeinflussen.    

Ich denke jeder hat so seinen Favoriten.IEC61131 Codesys ist immer mehr im kommen, lassen wir uns überraschen.

Gruß

Robert


----------



## MSB (20 April 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja.......... Ich übernehme dann Deine Kunden weil Du Sie ohne Step7 nicht zufrieden stellen kannst..... wäre schön
> 
> Du betreust dann weiter Deine exklusiv Kunden..... ohne Step7.
> 
> ...



Sooo einfach ist das nicht ... eigentlich gehts weniger um "meine" Kunden, sondern genau genommen eher um deren Endkunden ... das aber nur am Rande ...

Displays setze ich überwiegend Hakko ein, für mich mehr als ausreichender Funktionsumfang,
in aller Regel deutlich günstiger als Siemens, Vipa und Co. und vor allem funktionieren die problemlos mit allen Steuerungen die wir so einsetzen ...
Nachteil oder auch Vorteil, je nach Betrachtungsweise: Kein Windows CE, somit kein VB-Script o.ä.,
allerdings benötigt man das bei denen wenn man sich geringfügig anpassen kann auch nicht ...
Ich konnte damit mit vertretbaren Aufwand bisher noch jeden Kunden zufrieden stellen ...
Größter Vorteil für mich: Ich habe den gleichen Funktionsumfang und Projektierung vom kleinsten bis zum größten Panel (Klein und groß bezieht sich hier nur auf die Displaygröße)...

Anstelle WinCC nehm ich eigentlich iFix, hat sich vor 2 Jahren eigentlich mehr zufällig durch eine Ausschreibung so ergeben ...
sonst wäre ich evtl. auch bei WinCC gelandet.

Mein Geschreibsel passt aber insofern nicht zu diesem Thread, weil wenn ich Siemens nicht einsetze, dann Vipa erst recht nicht ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (20 April 2009)

Vbxler schrieb:


> Bei einer Anlage wird über eine CP340 ein Barcode-
> label gedruckt, das hat mit einer CPU315-2DP ca. 4 sekunden gebraucht
> bis der Auftrag abgesetz war. Mit der CPU315SB ist da in weniger als eine
> Sekund fertig.


Das mag stimmen, doch braucht jemand wirklich diese "enorme" Zeitersparnis bei einem Drucker? 


Vbxler schrieb:


> Ich werde auch weiterhin die CPU's einsetzen.
> Und das es auch mit Hardware von Siemens Probleme gibt, wird ja wohl jeder bestätigen können.
> 
> 
> Vbxler


Stimmt auch, doch bekomme ich überall auf der Welt innerhalb 24 Stunden Ersatz für Siemens und bei bzw für vipa? 
Mir konnte noch niemand einen Ersatz zuverlässig für vipa in einer definierten Zeit an einem beliebigen Ort auf der Welt anbieten. 

bike


----------



## UniMog (20 April 2009)

Danke für die Antworten.....

Fazit...... Jeder hat seinen Favorit. 
Ich bin von AEG,Mitsubishi,Matsushita über die Jahre ein Siemens Kind geworden.

Auch unsere Schaltschranke bestehen aus 3-5 Herstellern.

- Rittal Schaltschränke und Stromschienensystem
- Siemens Schaltgeräte und Automatisierung
- Phoenix Klemmen
- Antriebstechnik Siemens,ABB,SEG oder Danfoss

mfg

UniMog


----------

